# Toolbox for my 2010 GMC 1500



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey guys, I am looking for a toolbox for my 2010 gmc 1500 crew cab. I have had in my past truck weatherguard boxes that are great boxes but are getting a bit expensive. Just wanting to see and hear what other people are using and the quality of other boxes out there. Oh ya and where is a good place to buy one for a good price. Thanks Brian


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Tractor supply has good ones for decent prices. They used to sell Delta Pro boxes, but I think they now sell Dee-Zee brand. I've had my TSC Delta box on for 6 years and it looks and works like new.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have one from tractor supply. actually i believe its a tool chest not a box. its the width of the bed and goes all the way down but it doesnt hang over the bed rails so i can keep it on with my toneau cover or when i have my leaf box on


----------



## CHEVYLIFER (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a 2010 Chevy 1500 with a UWS dipe wide tool box here is a pic of it i got it for around $400.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a Weatherguard now and I'm very happy with it and IMO it's worth the money. I've had two other cheaper toolboxes and they both cracked on the bottom. I don't remember the brands but one was $200 and one was $300. I will gladly pay $400 if the bottom doesn't crack. Maybe I carry more / heavier tools than avg.


----------



## CHEVYLIFER (Jan 7, 2011)

the nice thing about the uws toolboox the i have is that its double walled and i carry close to 200 lbs in tools and chains it seem to be holding up very well so far


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a TSC brand toolbox and don't care for it at all. The aluminum behind the wels on the hinge are craking and it seems like a very lightweight gauge of aluminum. I have Dee Zee on my skid trailer and that seems alright. I do agree with you, the weathergurds are spendy but they are quaility I have owned mine since 2002, and it still looks decent. I haven't tried every brand so I can't say weathergurd is the best but I will buy another one for my new truck. (if that day ever comes)


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I use Adrian steel tool box. Got it for free when i bought my 07 2500. Gm Choice business account gives you $500 in accessories, if you are a business.


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

OK so if I was going to buy a new weather guard toolbox. Does anyone know where to get the best deal on one.


----------

